

Easy node.js programming  - abss
https://github.com/salboaie/harvests/

======
abss
var harvest = require("harvests").create();

    
    
        harvest.let('father', loadPenguin, 'MrPenguin');
        harvest.let('mother', loadPenguin, 'MrsPenguin');
        harvest.let('family', loadPenguinFamily, wait('father'), wait('mother'));
    
        harvest.do(function(family){
            console.log(family); //also in  harvest.father, harvest.mother, harvest.family you got values
        }, wait('family') );
    
        harvest.onFail(function(error, variable, index){
            console.log("Well, move those penguins to the South Pole...", error, variable, index);
        });

------
abss
Harvests: asynchronous programming as would be synchronous. Simpler
alternative to promises and control flow libraries!

------
salboaie
Promoses and flow libraries have steep learning curve

